# mouse developed serious head tilt?!?!



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey one of my fantastic lilac and tan breeding doe. came out of the nest where her babies are and thought she had something in her ear ( you know like cats tip their head when they have ear mites/ itch) pick her up and noticed her head is totally stuck tilted to one side. seems okay in every other way. how do you think this could of happened. she is only in a basic underbred clear box with wire on the top like 70% of my mice are housed?
as it wont correct its self will it? as never had this happen to any of my hundreds of mice! big shame as she is a nice mouse!

any veiws? idea's?

thanks


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like an inner ear infection to me, you could take her to the vets and see what they say, they usually prescribe antibiotics, but the fact shes lactating, i'm not sure what they'd say...

It can usually be treated and clear up but sometimes they remain with a permanent tilt.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

what Sarah said :2thumb:

Also it could be caused by a siezure, the vet will let you know and give you treatment, but if it is down to siezure you will have to cull momma and babies off to stop it in its tracks and not get into anymore of your lines.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ears are all clear. so will prob have to cull her. shame she is a nice mouse!

thanks for replies.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

You wouldn't see anything anyway, it would be a inner ear infection, deep inside the ear and so causing this head tilt, left untreated could lead to brain damage.

If she doesn't mean enough to you to vet her then i'd suggest culling for the simple fact that its not likely to clear up on its own and may only get worse, obviously downside being if you haven't got a surrogate mother mouse then you lose the litter too.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I would of thought it was an inner ear infection and would get some treatment from the vet, also could of had a stroke


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> You wouldn't see anything anyway, it would be a inner ear infection, deep inside the ear and so causing this head tilt, left untreated could lead to brain damage.
> 
> If she doesn't mean enough to you to vet her then i'd suggest culling for the simple fact that its not likely to clear up on its own and may only get worse, obviously downside being if you haven't got a surrogate mother mouse then you lose the litter too.


Thats why I think you should go to the vet, if it is an infection it is treatable and momma and babies can live a long happy life, if it is a stroke/seizure then you can put a stop to it and cull momma and babies off.

I always take my mice to a vet if they get a head tilt.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> what Sarah said :2thumb:
> 
> Also it could be caused by a siezure, the vet will let you know and give you treatment, but if it is down to siezure you will have to cull momma and babies off to stop it in its tracks and not get into anymore of your lines.


And by "cull" you mean "dont breed and pet home" rather than kill. I'm assuming.

Most head tilts are ear infections, and not hereditary though, so culling the whole litter AND mum is a tad OTT. Most will live very happily with head tilts, with a few minor cage alterations (eg if they're in a taller cage, make sure they have lots of levels and hammocks to break any falls).


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

You're missing the most obvious culprit, and the one that happens to a lot of rats and mice: a stroke.

If she's tilted to one side, but starts to right herself or adapts to it, it's likely a stroke.


----------

